# Pops Brine Procedure Questions



## xfitjay (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got bellies in the brine. They're about to come out (it'll be 14 days).

How long should I let them sit to form the pellicle, and what's the best way to do that?

Also, how long should I plan to smoke them? I've got my MES all set up with the mailbox mod and the AMZNPS to do a cold smoke.

What else should I take into consideration?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 1, 2012)

I rinse them and put them on cake racks in the fridge for a few days.

Then coated with Pepper, garlic and whatever else suits me.

I run my mes for the first 4-5 hours at 100.

Put the smoke to them after a few hours for as many hours as I can to get the color I like.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2012)

My last Bacon I used Pitmasters Choice and used a full load. I got 11 hours with no heat, it was 70*F out side and the smoker climbed to 90*F after a couple hours. They came out great with a good but not over powering smoke flavor a deep golden color...JJ


----------



## xfitjay (Oct 1, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I rinse them and put them on cake racks in the fridge for a few days.
> 
> Then coated with Pepper, garlic and whatever else suits me.
> 
> ...


Do you keep the heat on (100 degrees) during the smoking, or cut if off and just let it smoke at the ambient temperature?


----------



## xfitjay (Oct 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My last Bacon I used Pitmasters Choice and used a full load. I got 11 hours with no heat, it was 70*F out side and the smoker climbed to 90*F after a couple hours. They came out great with a good but not over powering smoke flavor a deep golden color...JJ


Do you dry cure or brine? How long to you let them sit before you smoke?

I really like the Pitmaster's Choice. I used it this past weekend for a shoulder I did. Turned out great. I plan to use it on the bacon I've got coming out.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 1, 2012)

xfitjay said:


> Do you keep the heat on (100 degrees) during the smoking, or cut if off and just let it smoke at the ambient temperature?


I shut it off after a few hours, I dont time it..it just depends on how it's looking...meaning when it looks dry.

I am in Fl so the ambient is usually warm.

Did you look at the link in my post???

Everybody here that makes bacon has their own way of doing it.

Curing methods,pellicle methods, what and amounts of spices put on,and many smoking methods...

It looks like you are getting it done right.

Most of all ..have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## xfitjay (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. This really helps. The more bacon I make the more I'll get a feel for it. I just like to have some guidelines so I have a working idea of what to do and look for.

Jay


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 1, 2012)

Like Craig said, everyone has their own way. I've hot smoked, cold smoked, brine, or dry cure. Personally for me, I like dry cure and cold smoke (no heat in my MES) for 12 hrs and ambient temp about 70*. I rinse, soak and pat dry then put on cake racks in the fridge for 24-48 hrs to form the pellicle. 

Good luck and don't forget the q view.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm planning my first belly soon.... I plan on rinsing, paper towel dry, and hang on the bacon hooks in the smoker with a fan on them for an hour or so until a firm pellicle forms...  Fan forced is the way I do all my pellicle formations...    Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2012)

xfitjay said:


> Do you dry cure or brine? How long to you let them sit before you smoke?
> 
> I really like the Pitmaster's Choice. I used it this past weekend for a shoulder I did. Turned out great. I plan to use it on the bacon I've got coming out.


Sorry I am getting back late...This last batch I used a Dry Curing process then rinsed before forming the pellicle. The batch before I used Pops brine. In both cases I placed the Slabs on Cooling racks over a drip pan in my oven, no heat. I placed a Fan in front of the oven and let it dry them for 2 hours. Got a nice Satin sheen and sticky pellicle...JJ


----------

